# Fallen Soldiers - Friends and family pay tribute



## RackMaster (Dec 20, 2007)

This was a two part special that played on the last two nights, it is pretty emotional to watch at times but I think it portrayed the side of a soldier that every one that is not blessed by being part of the military family in one way or another, needs to see. 

The links are directly to the .wmv files and should open in your player directly.  If not, here is the original link to the story and you can watch them embedded in your browser, this is to part 2 but there is a link to part 1 after the description.  http://www.cbc.ca/national/blog/video/militaryafghanistan/fallen_soldiers_part_2_1.html




> *Fallen Soldiers Part 1*
> December 17, 2007 (Runs 22:40)
> Friends and family pay tribute to the members of the Canadian Forces who died while participating in the mission in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


----------

